# Transporting goats in dog carrier



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

We are in process of getting our milk goats in and situated. We bought two registered bucklings and are in process of buying 4 full grown registered does. 
Since it is a 2 hour drive to pick them up I would like to transport them in my pickup rather than have to pull the two horse trailer.
I have two extra large dog carriers and wondered if they will fit and transport two goats per cage or is that too tight?


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Depends a lot on the size of the goats, but I think it's too tight. I have transported goats (Nubians and LaManchas) in dog carriers before, but never 2 in one cage. The tightest I've ever had it was a nearly 1 year-old buck in a dog carrier. The poor guy had to crouch or lie down the whole way from Arkansas to middle Tennessee!

You can construct a fairly simple cage for your truck bed out of 2x4s and wire fencing, but I recommend using the trailer. We've even carried goats in the back of a Dodge Caravan mini-van. We just stacked a couple of bales of hay, to keep them from jumping over into the back seat, and then lined the floor with plastic garbage bags covered with a sprinkling of hay.

You will figure out a way, but I wouldn't pack them in too tight.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks Starcreek!


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I've had 2 La mancha does in our x large dog kennels. We use them to transport to "town" an hour away for vet visits and 4-H shows. They aren't squished.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

My nieces and nephew have raised goats and sheep as 4-H projects for over 10 years and they built a 2"x6" and paige wire cage, with a gate and a roof, that fits into the bed of a pickup truck to transport just a few critters. It seems to have served them well.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

terri9630 said:


> I've had 2 La mancha does in our x large dog kennels. We use them to transport to "town" an hour away for vet visits and 4-H shows. They aren't squished.


See I thought they could fit ok as well. However since it is my butt on the line with the sig other I think I'll play it safe and pull the trailer this trip.
Once they are here I can see how they fit for future transport.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

LastOutlaw said:


> See I thought they could fit ok as well. However since it is my butt on the line with the sig other I think I'll play it safe and pull the trailer this trip.


Our kennels are the x large wire kennels we bought to move our mastiffs in. They are 2'x2'x4'. We have 2 of the solid sided plastic kennels that are labeled x large but my girls are to tall for them. They'd work in an emergency but they wouldn't be comfortable.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

terri9630 said:


> Our kennels are the x large wire kennels we bought to move our mastiffs in. They are 2'x2'x4'. We have 2 of the solid sided plastic kennels that are labeled x large but my girls are to tall for them. They'd work in an emergency but they wouldn't be comfortable.


I guess that's the difference. We were using the XL plastic kind.


----------

